# sanitary cut? or a bad grooming job?



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i just had Roxy groomed last week, what happened to the Roxy i knew? all her feathers and curls are gone. to those who know her she was known as a curly Q. first pics are before grooming. last are of what happened


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would be asking for my money back or asking why she cut her curls off. You didnt ask for the sanitary cut just to have her nicely groomed. 
I miss her curls. But Beau said to tell her he loves her no matter if she has butt curls or not. He loves her sweet face and heart since she loves this old broke down boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is hard for me to compare but Roxy's belly looks shaved. I personally don't like to see much more than an evening of the feathers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like bad grooming. I don't think there are many groomers that actually know how to groom Goldens right.

Small consolation, but it will grow back.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww poor baby, but thank goodness her curls will grow back! Shes still abeauty!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWW she still is so Pretty and Cute...but I wish also, that they wouldn't have cut her curls off! But, the good part is...they WILL grow back! That is why I really hesitate ot have any of my three groomed, and just trim them a little myself. Seems so few places know HOW to trim a Golden the right way.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but I couln't say for sure if the belly and insid of the legs was clipped or if there is something going on with her skin... it looks irritated and somewhat discolored, as it would be if she were licking or chewing at it. That could be the case if she were shaved too short, but on the other hand there is nothing that looks like clipper burn. Has she been licking or chewing herself at all?
As for the pants/curls, I don't know how long they were prior to her grooming, but they certainly are pretty short now.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Well...that's what I did with Tucker. I shaved all that curly stuff off....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It looks like a summer cut where people ask to have th stomack & fringes cut, for the summer!.If you didn't ask that,I WOULD RAISE HELL!!.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'd squawk too, but it is Summer comin' on. She'll be a lot more comfortable and there isn't anything a groomer can do that Roxy can't outgrow. Mostly, I guess, I wouldn't go back to that groomer!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I had Tillys 'bum curls' cut very short a few months ago...but thats what I asked for! I would be annoyed at a groomer that just did it as it looks very, very short. I'm taking Tilly to have it cut like that again as her coat is like cotton wool and very difficult to manage. I think the groomer went at your golden with with clippers as even though Tillys belly hair was cut very short it was beautifully thick still because she only uses scissors.

This is Tilly just after her short back and sides!


















I love how neat and tidy she looked around her ears..all quite short.









This is how untidy she was before...I had it all cut right back...much easier to wash after her mud baths!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Looks like bad grooming. I don't think there are many groomers that actually know how to groom Goldens right.
> 
> Small consolation, but it will grow back.


I agree, this happened to me the first time I had Jake groomed. I thought I was clear about what I wanted done but they took off all his feathers.  They did grow back, but after that I either took him to the breeder or trimmed myself. I did finally find a groomer that wasn't scissor happy.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

You hear of sooo many bad grooming experiences, it seems like anyone who buys a pair of clippers can call themselves a groomer! It has taken my aunt and uncle a looong time to find a good groomer for their cocker after more than one bad experience. I would always try and find someone that grooms for show (not necessarily just goldens) and understands what cut is appropriate for which breed. The lady that groomed Tilly shows/breeds/judges Tibetan terriers so I figured if she can manage a coat like that she can manage a golden coat. Luckily she has a lot of experience with many breeds.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have yet to have Brady groomed professionally, but with previous breeds, I know the groomers would do more of a generic sanitary cut on their rear end. It wasn't until I started to specify that I would pay for the extra time it took, did they not go clipper crazy. It would cost probably an extra $20. 

I had a great pyrenees and it took me forever to find a groomer that enjoyed dealing with so much fur and groomed my dog the way I liked it. Believe it or not, she worked at Petsmart!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the long hair and their furry bottoms. Unless she was severly matted or there was a skin problem that groomer should not have trimmed her like that without speaking with you before hand (way unless it was specifically requested). I would've had a fit if Darby or Kirby was returned to me trimmed like that. Poor baby girl, thank goodness the fur will grow back.

I have always groomed them at home on the 18th they will have their first professional grooming after being in the kennel for 5 days. Thanks to this post - I am making a point to let the groomer know what is acceptable and what isn't. I don't want any mistakes.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> I love the long hair and their furry bottoms. Unless she was severly matted or there was a skin problem that groomer should not have trimmed her like that without speaking with you before hand (way unless it was specifically requested). I would've had a fit if Darby or Kirby was returned to me trimmed like that. Poor baby girl, thank goodness the fur will grow back.
> 
> I have always groomed them at home on the 18th they will have their first professional grooming after being in the kennel for 5 days. Thanks to this post - I am making a point to let the groomer know what is acceptable and what isn't. I don't want any mistakes.


Do you mind me asking who is grooming your dogs? Are they going to Gold-Rush to be boarded, or Golden Grange?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I had Tillys 'bum curls' cut very short a few months ago...but thats what I asked for! I would be annoyed at a groomer that just did it as it looks very, very short. I'm taking Tilly to have it cut like that again as her coat is like cotton wool and very difficult to manage. I think the groomer went at your golden with with clippers as even though Tillys belly hair was cut very short it was beautifully thick still because she only uses scissors.
> 
> This is Tilly just after her short back and sides!
> 
> ...


My goodness Emma Tilly really DID need a good trim didn't she! Mind you, when they're spayed their coat does go more wooly doesn't it. Obi has to get trimmed much more than Izzie. His tail and feathers just grow and grow if I don't keep them trimmed. My old dog Spud never had a trim his whole life (he was entire).


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

tanyac said:


> My goodness Emma Tilly really DID need a good trim didn't she! Mind you, when they're spayed their coat does go more wooly doesn't it. Obi has to get trimmed much more than Izzie. His tail and feathers just grow and grow if I don't keep them trimmed. My old dog Spud never had a trim his whole life (he was entire).


oh yes she certainly did...I wouldn't normally let her get that untidy, I would normally trim her feet and back of the legs myself but we had the trip to the groomer planned for a while and didn't want to hack away at it in my unproffesional style before the groomer had chance!


----------

